# Camara Footage



## Spr.Earl (13 Jul 2004)

http://www.lubbockonline.com/attack_on_terrorism/video/1stcorpsvehicle.mpg

Note the first bomb skipping away with out going off.


----------



## Sundborg (16 Jul 2004)

I figured most bombs would blow up after that kind of impact.


----------



## Spr.Earl (16 Jul 2004)

No not all go boom.
Could have been a faulty fuse,the bomb glanced off at a shallow angle or one of many factor's.
Now you have a bomb sitting some where just waiting for some one  

One power demo in Wain. back in the 70's CF 104's came in and dropped a few 500 lb er's all went off but one,EOD went out and could not find it it just burrowed into the sand and disappeared!
So watch it out by Jeep Hill if it's still out there.


----------

